# New Member from Sweden



## SanTai (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi CB!

I thought I should introduce myself properly.

I am a Swedish pyrotechnician and Engineering student. I work with pyro professionally as well as "semi-professionally". I work mostly with display fireworks but when I get the chance I do pyromusicals and stage pyro.

I found CB looking for DMX controller for propane flame jets(still looking) and I have found it intressting too learn a little about the people who work more on/in/under/over the stage more than I do. It will hopefully make me a better pyro knowing more about what others do and how they think.

If you have any question about moving lights I can not help you. If you have a question about pyro I might be able to answer, I will not do any dangerous "how too"'s. I will not answer any questions about mixing, since I do not do that and even if I know how its done, I will not post it on the internet.

I am not a native English speaker, if something does not makes sense it might be that I am using a word incorrectly, please ask or correct me if you do not understand something, I always want to better myself.

Any questions about me?


Best Regards


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to CB! Good to have you here. I am glad you mentioned that you are cautious with your pyro advice. That perspective will fit well with the established TOS here. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Feb 3, 2011)

Good day SanTai, and welcome to the ControlBooth!

Where in Sweden are you located?


----------



## SanTai (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi!
Thanks!

I live in Gothenburg


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow Sweden, I love having internet friends around the world. We need a world map here on CB with virtual "pins" in it to show where all our members are. Welcome to THE Booth


----------



## Kelite (Feb 7, 2011)

SanTai said:


> Hi!
> Thanks!
> 
> I live in Gothenburg


 
Your English is better than that spoken by many here in the States, SanTai. You've done well!

The fine folks at Bellalite in Vaxjo have been friends of ours for some time. Perhaps we have a few mutual friends within the theatrical lighting world.


----------



## SanTai (Feb 9, 2011)

Kelite said:


> Your English is better than that spoken by many here in the States, SanTai. You've done well!
> 
> The fine folks at Bellalite in Vaxjo have been friends of ours for some time. Perhaps we have a few mutual friends within the theatrical lighting world.



Sadly I haven't worked on any theaters, you probably know it better than me why they tend to have very little pyro. Maybe in the future I will have have pleasure too work with them.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

And on the question of dmx controlled pyro gear, I thought it all had to be legally controlled via midi?


----------



## SanTai (Feb 15, 2011)

Hughesie said:


> Welcome to Controlbooth.
> 
> And on the question of dmx controlled pyro gear, I thought it all had to be legally controlled via midi?


 
I don't know if there are any laws restricting what communication protocols you may use in Austrailia or the US. In Sweden there are no such laws. However it would be quite weird to have such a law since the protocol is just a small part of the system and making it safe. Having a law Requiring midi would not make sense since it would forbid PyroDigital and FireOne.

I do not want to use DMX to control pyro, I want it to control propane flames.

Many of the commercial propane jets are controlled by DMX, like the TBF, MagicFX and LunatX(liquid not propane)


----------



## chausman (Feb 15, 2011)

Kelite said:


> Your English is better than that spoken by many here in the States, SanTai. You've done well!


 I find that offensive!!!

SanTai, welcome to CB!


----------



## avkid (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

One question, can you fix my Volvo?


----------



## cpf (Feb 16, 2011)

avkid said:


> One question, can you fix my Volvo?


 
It's just like how everyone asks me how I get Internet in my iglu  More on topic, welcome to CB!


----------



## avkid (Feb 16, 2011)

cpf said:


> It's just like how everyone asks me how I get Internet in my iglu  More on topic, welcome to CB!


 One would assume with a satellite dish.


----------

